# [HKJ] Jordan Highways الطرق في الأردن



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

*Jordan
الأردن​*


















Detailed map:









Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan, a country in middle east bordered by Palestine-Israel in the west, Saudi Arabia in the south, Iraq in the east and Syria in the North.


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Some photos


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Bon Voyage


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Road to Israel road 71


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice roadsigns !  But I'm surprised Jordan uses the 0123456789 number format instead of ٠١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩ for road numbers.

P.S.: AFAIK, the official abbreviation is HKJ (as the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan)


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ Oh!!! I meant HKJ!!! :bash: I made a mistake! But I don't know how to change the title.


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Nima-Farid said:


> ^^ Oh!!! I meant HKJ!!! :bash: I made a mistake! But I don't know how to change the title.


I think you should ask *Chriszwolle* :lol:


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Nima-Farid said:


>


BTW it's interesting to see on the first pic the Latin font part makes the roadsign look more "British-like" whereas on the second, it looks more ... Polish ...

Of course, I'm not talking about the roadsign color as on these 2 countries blue is for motorways ... How is it in "Al-Urdunn" ?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

In Jordan they omited the motorway class so now it's just roads. Let's say like Mexico. The sign for all of them is blue.








And this sign is more russian style!!


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Nima-Farid said:


> And this sign is more russian style!!


True ! :lol: Except for the font (in former USSR, they use capital letters ...)


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

I wonder what the difference between the white background road number shield and the green road number shield is.
I guess the green background shield acts like this:







In swede
and the white one like this:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Amman


















King Hussein Mosque









Umm Qais









Jerash









Wadi Rum


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aqaba




































Amman


----------



## WB2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

^^
Another very interesting thread kay: But I doubt that Aleppo and Palmyra are in Jordan ...


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Oh Damn, mistake....


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

>


I love this sign! Thanks for the nice pics!


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*Expressways at suburbs of Amman*


IMG_5326 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5325 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5324 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5323 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5322 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5321 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5320 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5319 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5318 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5317 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

*King's Highway (road 35) through Mujib's canyon*


mujib by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5327 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5328 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5329 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5330 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5331 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5332 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5333 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5335 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Dam of Mujib

IMG_5336 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5337 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5338 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5339 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5340 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

And up again

IMG_5341 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5342 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5343 by vatse, on Flickr

View back to the road and dam. The difference of height is about 600 m.


IMG_5344 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5345 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5346 by vatse, on Flickr


IMG_5347 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Jerash Highway to the north

IMG_1840 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1841 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1842 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1844 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1845 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1846 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1848 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1849 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Expressways at Greater Amman

IMG_1852 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1853 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1854 by vatse, on Flickr

Prince Hashim Street to the south

IMG_1855 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1856 by vatse, on Flickr

Abdoun Bridge

IMG_1857 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1858 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1859 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1860 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Prince Hashim Street to the south

IMG_1861 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1862 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1863 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1864 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1865 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1866 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1867 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1869 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Abdoun corridor to the west

IMG_1871 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1872 by vatse, on Flickr

IMG_1873 by vatse, on Flickr


----------



## jf_bgt (Apr 11, 2011)

crack is cause by dry weather?


----------



## Vignole (Jul 2, 2010)

Street View available in Jordan.



If not overtaking, you're in wrong lane...

https://goo.gl/maps/33zZBPFBtg62


----------



## belerophon (Nov 16, 2014)

I guess official international code is simple [JOR] now, not [HKJ] (Hashemit Kingdom of Jordan)


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

It looks like there is a motorway all the way from Amman to Damascus in Syria. Is it true?


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

It's a divided highway in Jordan and not an official motorway.
At Syrian side it was posted as a motorway but it had same characteristics as on Jordanian side. So not a motorway for European standards.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

vatse said:


> It's a divided highway in Jordan and not an official motorway.
> At Syrian side it was posted as a motorway but it had same characteristics as on Jordanian side. So not a motorway for European standards.



Thank you! And Jordan don't have any official motorways? Not even in Amman?


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

No there are no official motorways. Some newer parts of network seems to be up to motorway standards with strictly controlled access and so on but they are not posted like motorways as far as I know. Good example is Southeastern by-pass of Amman (named Amman Development Corridor at Google maps).
Only small parts of road network of Greater Amman are up to motorway standards. And these are not planned to be motorways at all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Highway 30*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *17 December 2018*
> 
> A 120 kilometer section of Highway 30 in Jordan has been expanded into a freeway with grade-separation from Al Zarqa to the Saudi border. Most of the expansion was a twinning and grade-separating of the existing highway, but they also built a 13 kilometer new alignment around the Muwaffaq Salti Air Base. The official inauguration ceremony was held on 17 December 2018.
> 
> ...


A map of the upgraded Highway 30:


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Found an interseting signage in Zarqa ,East of Amman


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Not sure if just an anomaly, or that Jordan has moved away from their famous yellow on green road number rectangles?

East of Amman, from March 2021


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

And a sidenote that in 2019 or something, the highlighted stretch, Highway 30, had its interchanges upgraded, its curves upgraded, etc, and it's had green signage (as opposed to blue), as well as motorway symbols installed along it.

So, it's now the second official Motorway in Jordan, after Amman's bypass. Green signage in the previous post are some of what I'm talking about


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

What about the section between this one and the Iraqi border?


----------

